# Is my molly pregnant?



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,
Please have a look at the image in the attachment. Can anyone tell whether this molly is pregnant? or is it some kind of disease?

Last time one of the molly died due to unknown condition. It looked fat at bottom, the same way its looking currently.
I only feed them once a day. I was concerned of over feeding, but I guess I am doing it normal.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

rkumbhar said:


> Hello,
> Please have a look at the image in the attachment. Can anyone tell whether this molly is pregnant? or is it some kind of disease?
> 
> Last time one of the molly died due to unknown condition. It looked fat at bottom, the same way its looking currently.
> ...


I'm not a disease expert, but from what I can see, the fish doesn't look to be in top health. What are your water parameters; i.e.- what are your ammonia and nitrite readings? I'm curious because the gills look burned and unhealthy, and the other molly looks like it has clamped fins.

It is possible that molly could be pregnant; it doesn't look like dropsy, which is a disease that can be mistaken for pregnancy by newbies. If the molly is a pregnant female, she may not survive if she is sick and stressed.

Let's wait and see if any disease experts have something else to add...


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

Upon closer inspection, the fish does indeed look like a female... I just can't be sure because I can't make out the anal fin very well in the pictures. If the anal fin is triangular, that's an indication that it is a female.

Check out this link for more insight Do fish get fat?


----------



## rkumbhar (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Lets wait for more replies..


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like a pregnant female to me. The red on the gills also looks normal to me, I have a few mollies and swordtails with gills that look like that and they are perfectly healthy. Is the red coloration on the outside or inside of the fish, if inside then it is just the blood flowing through the fish's gills. The other looks like a male to me, usually the males have large dorsal fins, a male sail fin Molly will have a huge dorsal fin and when they are not moving much the fin falls down along their back and it looks like the fish's fins are clamped.

How are the fish behaving? Are they active, do they eat? I have had several mollies and they are a species that seem prone to "wasting away", although I think that is usually due to poor water conditions. I now have five adult mollies and 6 baby mollies in a very well filtrated tank and they are doing great. Make sure they get a good diet as well.

But to re-iterate, the fish looks pregnant to me, make sure your water quality is high and they are getting good nourishment and you should have some fry in your tank some time.


----------

